# Blue Ridge and Back Bay double D/Q in Remington/Goldvein VA area June 14-16



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Join us in VA and bring your young dogs to compete in the double Derby Qualifying. The grounds are nice and it promises to be a fun weekend. The events are listed separately on EE, but are physically close together. We look forward to seeing you!

Steve Bireley
President
Blue Ridge Retriever Club


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Closes Monday.


----------



## g_fiebelkorn (Jul 31, 2006)

Monday -- that's tomorrow.


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

Um thats today!!!!


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Any updates on the Q?


----------



## Zman1001 (Oct 15, 2009)

bjoiner said:


> Any updates on the Q?


22 dogs to third series of q. Not sureof numbers. 

15 dogs to 4th series of derby. Not sure of numbers


----------



## Zman1001 (Oct 15, 2009)

16 dogs back to 4th in Q. Not sure of numbers


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

Hows it going down there?


----------



## tracyw (Aug 28, 2008)

Results for Back Bay are posted:
30 Amanda's Pick of Maggie Creek MH George Fiebelkorn George Fiebelkorn 1st 
14 Powhatan's Schaefer, SH Douglas Zahniser Doug Zahniser 2nd 
15 Watermark Ticket To Ride MH Phyllis Giroux, DVM Phyllis Giroux 3rd 
9 Cory's Lacassine Lucy Randy Aldridge Phyllis Giroux 4th 
13 Doc Tee's Fire Down Below marc patton Marc Patton Res. Jam 
19 HRCH Turbo Steam'n Twilight Dragon CDX MH**CCA VCX Ron Rubrecht Ron Rubrecht Jam 
23 Happydaugh Strikes Gold SH *** WCX Ann Strathern Ann Strathern Jam 
26 Wight's Goddess of Victory MH Tracy Wight Tracy Wight Jam 
28 Happydaugh's PDQ MH *** Peter Zelechoski Peter Zelechoski Jam 

Huge Congratulations to George and Doug for an outstanding trial! Super nice people who adore their dogs!!! Congratulations to all...very nice and difficult trial!


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Congrats, George!


----------



## g_fiebelkorn (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks Tom.


----------



## David Barrow (Jun 14, 2005)

Thank you to all judges, throwers, marshalls, contestants, for making this event a success! The grounds provided by Shady Grove Shooting Preserve and Kennels, as well as Deep Run Farm were excellent! Congratulations to all that placed and finished!
Thanks Again!
David Barrow FT Chairman Blue Ridge Retriever Club


----------



## Labs Will-Do (Jan 31, 2007)

David - made it back to SC for fathers day completing a good weekend after spending time in VA - wanted to say thanks again to you and all those involved in the hosting of a good event. Ralph Ardis, Will-Do Kennels


----------



## tracyw (Aug 28, 2008)

David, Congratulations on your well-deserved first place in the Q!!! It was nice to meet you. Lots of fun at the event...great job Blue Ridge and Back Bay!


----------

